# DIY livery Horsham West Sussex?



## vam (29 June 2016)

Could anyone recommend any good diy or ideally assisted diy yards around the Warnham/Horsham area? I would even look at areas between Leatherhead and Warnham, along the A24 like Dorking. 
I'm not convinced my current yard will suit me going into winter so I'm looking for somewhere else. Must have all year turnout (don't mind if its a bit limited or in when its really bad but more than a couple of hours a day in a sand school for 6 months), decent school and hacking and somewhere to park a lorry. 
The holy grail of livery yards I think!


----------



## Newlands (4 July 2016)

Would Reigate work?


----------

